# liverpool pilot launch sandpiper



## anchor-bay (Jul 2, 2012)

hi all
im looking for any information relating to the ex liverpool pilot launch
sandpiper
41 foot talisman,belive halmatic hull
the boat was mothballed for many years and then sold through an estate auction
which is where i come in,as i bought it,sight as of yet unseen!
purchased using the auctioneers description only
well there not all bad
the boat is in scotland and im in cornwall,im having it brought down to the s/e coast by transporter next week
now no matter how many hours i spend looking on the net i just cant find any information regarding this boat
so i joined this site in the hope someone might know something or suggest where i could look
fingers crossed


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Hi, Anchor Bay,

Yes, Sandpiper was built at Teddington in 1978 and served at Point Lynas, Anglesey, which is the western pilot station for Liverpool.

Halmatic design. Twin screw diesels, with a designed speed of 20 knots. 40ft 10ins x 13ft x 3ft - twin Sabre engines.

She gave good service and was sold to private buyers in 2000.

During her time at Point Lynas, her berth was in Amlwch Harbour, in the newly constructed (1974) Outer Harbour where she could lie afloat all around the tide.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,

BY


----------



## anchor-bay (Jul 2, 2012)

*sanpiper*

thanks barry
yes thats extremely helpfull,just for the fact that it confirms we need an escort for the haulier,ive never known anything to be so discreet with regards to the information available on the net
i just could gleen any information about this boat anywhere
would love to get her logs and have a bit of history with it
thanks again


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

You're welcome!

Good luck!

BY


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

For those of you who are members of SN's Sister site www.truckandbusforum.com here is a link to a piccy of her being taken South on a low loader on the 10th July 2012: http://www.truckandbusforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=24031&postid=83578#post83578


----------



## Stedalton (Aug 21, 2015)

Sandpiper, hello I'm Ste dalton From Liverpool, I bought the sandpiper from the Mersey Docks in 1999, please call me if you need to know anything. I sold her to baytowage in 2003.ste was a fab sea boat please call if you need anything


----------

